# What did you eat today?



## brucered

If you made an especially good meal today, tell us what it was and show it off with some pics.

We made homemade pizza recently, actually my first time making the dough. My wife usually makes that portion, so this was new to me.

Toppings were fresh Mozza, red peppers, onion, mushrooms, fresh pineapple, ham, Italian sausage and jalapeño peppers.

Making the dough:









Getting the ingredients ready:









On the Ceramic grill, over lump charcoal:


















I've never had it this hot before:


















It was only my second time cooking them on the ceramic. I was quite happy with the results and learned something for next time. 600*+, 8 minutes, should be perfect.

Overall, we loved them. Crust was crispy, airy, a few char spots for character and to know they were done over charcoal, toppings and cheese were all melted and heated through. We added some fresh basil from our herb pot, feta and Parmesan near the end of the cook, in addition to the toppings above.

All custom, all DIY, no sharing needed, required or advised.

Meat & Cheeses for Jr.









Everything for Jr #2 and wife.


















Everything, plus jalapeños for me.









Leftover piece for breakfast.


----------



## CornDawg

Chicago style I see. uke:

We had corn dogs. We always have corn dogs. Other food wishes it were corn dogs.


----------



## Viper010

Looks mighty tasty Bruce. Hey... I have a nice slab of black granite laying around gathering dust... 1 1/2" thick, 20x25"...

What do you think I should do? Square it off to rectangular shape n build a grill for it from fireproof bricks? Or take the angle grinder to it, and make a more or less round slab that I can put on my Weber kettle?

Sorry for the thread hijack but that pizza just looks too tasty... I gotta try that!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I had a classic East Texas lunch. Chicken fried steak, mashed potatoes with gravy, green beans and collard greens, washed down with iced tea.


----------



## Imperial

Upside down pineapple cake and a Lagunitas IPA beer


----------



## Tag

Pizza looks awesome!!!!!!!! I gained lbs just looking at the pictures. Wish I could contribute, but my Dr. Has me on a "If it taste good spit it out diet" thanks for sharing


----------



## brucered

@Viper010

I'm not sure how granite would react to being over charcoal or if it would leach anything. I have an extra slab from the cutout on our kitchen island and haven't decided what to do with it yet.

You are probably best off with a food safe ceramic stone. They aren't expensive, last a long time and are quite versatile. Or if you want to splurge, get a baking/pizza steel. That is what I'm looking at now.

Tonight was S&P chicken wings & potato skins with a side Caesar salad.


----------



## brucered

This just went on for Beef/French Dips tonight.


----------



## brucered

Here was last night's Beef dip with veggies & dip and a side of BBQ potatoes chips.


----------



## brucered

And tonight was...

DIY Crepe Bar.

Berries, toasted almond slivers, berry compote, fresh berries with sugar, banana, crema, Isi whipped cream and crepes of course.

Crepe Bar:









My 3 plated:









Crema and compote inside, berries, nuts & whipped cream on top.


----------



## brucered

Pulled Pork Nachos with a creamy cheese sauce tonight. Next time I'll serve more cheese sauce on the side, but it was excellent. A new use for Pulled Pork.


----------



## brucered

My wife and one of the boys made this one.

Pasta Primavera with garlic shrimp.


----------



## brucered

Stuffed some homemade pork/beef burgers with Mozza and leftover pulled pork.

I'll definitely be stuffing burgers again with that creamy Mozza, but maybe some deli ham or pickles.

Burger base:









Burger hole with cheese:









With Pork:









Topper on:









Seasoned again:









On grill, oozing:









Done:









Butter toasted buns:









Pickle, burger, slaw, ready to eat:


----------



## brucered

Homemade custom pizza again over charcoal on the Ceramic grill.

Meats, Cheeses, veggies and more meat and more Cheeses.














































And lunches for tomorrow.


----------



## brucered

First cook on a horizontal smoker I picked up late last year from a farmer just outside the city.

This is likely a homemade unit based on Horizon smokers. It's built like a tank and weighs a ton. I searched a long time for one like this and not thin and tinny like the big box ones.










Spatchcock chickens.

Buttered, dry rubbed and a blob of Mayo:









Massaged and ready to go on:









Spatchcocking:









Resting:









Transplanted a new Head on one:









Plated with rice pilaf and peppers:









My wife cut hers and couldn't believe the juices. She said "I'm tempted to take a pic of this". One of the best compliments I could ask for.

There is no better way to do chicken then Spatchcock.


----------



## brucered

We did BBQ Chicken Sandwiches tonight.



















Start with a fresh Kaiser and some ham:









Chicken & Cheese:









Grilled Pineapple:









Veggies & SBR:









Plated:









Wife's with roasted red pepper:


----------



## Viper010

Dude.... You're killing me here.... I just finished a nice fat lunch, homemade ground beef kebab sandwiches.... And now I'm hungry again!!

If I ever win the lottery, I'm hiring you as my personal chef!


----------



## brucered

Thanks. I'm sure a lot of you guys eat well foo, but I'm the only loser who takes pics of his food and BBQ.

Tonight was one of my new favorite meals and so easy to make....Chili Cheese Perogies

Local made Perogies boiled (potato, bacon, cheese) and then panfried:









Homemade beanless chili:









Cheese:









And a couple minutes under the broiler with some Sriracha and fresh Parsley:


----------



## WindLvr

I made something called Swineapple. You take a pineapple, cut out the center, stuff it with boneless bbq ribs, assemble the pineapple back together, wrap it with bacon, and then smoke it at 220 degrees Farhenheit until ribs are at a safe temp to eat. It was extremely tasty!!! Here is a before and after photo! Enjoy!!!


----------



## brucered

That looks amazing @WindLvr

We make a couple baxon wrapped fatties a year. I'll be adding this to my must make list.

Nicely done.


----------



## WindLvr

Thanks, brucered!!! It tasted amazing. The pork ribs, pineapple, and uncured bacon turned out to be a real hit. I used uncured bacon because I wasn't sure how smoked bacon would taste after being smoked again. I smoked it 220 degrees for about 5 hours or so using apple and maple wood chips. We did find that the individual ribs, a slice of pineapple, and then wrapped in bacon tasted much better than the ribs inside the whole pineapple. That is the way I will making it next time.

Last night I smoked some mac and cheese! I used all kinds of XXX-sharp new york cheddar, mild cheddar, and a little asiago cheese, some elbow macaroni, and a little bit of milk. I smoked it at 225 degrees for about 2 hours using Hickory wood chips. Now that was a huge hit with the family!

I have a tendency to drive my neighbors nuts with my smoker! They are constantly stopping over asking what I have cooking! One of these days I may have to let them sample some just to tease them lmao!!!


----------



## WindLvr

brucered said:


> That looks amazing @WindLvr
> 
> We make a couple baxon wrapped fatties a year. I'll be adding this to my must make list.
> 
> Nicely done.


I just made these this past weekend for a huge party we had. I did BBQ pulled pork. I smoked 2 9 pound pork butts for about 12 hours with apple and pecan wood chips. Then I took macaroni, lined a baking pan with it, then put x-sharp and mozzarella cheese, then more macaroni, then more cheese, etc. Then I fill the baking pan halfway with milk. I smoked that with mesquite wood chips for about 1 hour and 45 minutes. Finally, instead of using the whole pineapple I chose to do something different. I took some boneless pork ribs to start. I marinated them in pineapple salsa. The I took a slice of fresh pineapple, and then I wrapped the pineapple and pork rib together with thick cut bacon. These tasted much better. The meat was much better tasting than it was when stuffing the pineapple with the ribs. It also makes it a lot easier for people to get a little bit of bacon, pineapple, and a pork rib. They were absolutely awesome. I have to say that this past weekend was finally the day that everyone at the party realized how much time I put into learning how to smoke food. I had roughly 70 guests or so to feed, and no one left hungry! I highly suggest trying it this way versus the whole pineapple. In my picture of the raw meat going into the smoker you can see that I had a couple extra ribs, and that is how I learned we liked those better. This time I made just though, and it was a much bigger hit with those who have had the pleasure of eating my cooking!


----------



## devils son in law

Does this count?


----------



## brucered

Pizza for holiday Monday.


----------



## wn4Studios

Ingredients: various leftover scraps of HDPE

Oven Temp: 195 deg. C

Bake Time: 1 hour

7" x 3.5", 3/4" thick


----------



## Tag

BLTbacon lettuce and tomato sandwich. The tomatoes in the garden are starting to ripen, so we grabbed the bacon and proceeded to enjoy one of my all time favorite meals. Sorry no pics, we ate the evidence. Thanks for starting this post, it's very interesting.


----------



## brucered

My first time doing Flank Steak, so we made tacos with them. They were an absolute hit and will be made again.

Lettuce, cheese, garden tomato, garden cilantro, cheese, salsa, lettuce and a squeeze of lime...we forgot the onion and garden cucumber, but we didn't notice when we were devouring them.

Done on my Vision, over lump, lower rack, rested for 5-10min, sliced across grain, poured drippings on sliced meat.

Dog on duty:









On the grill:









Off fhe grill:









Sliced:









Hearing some corn tortillas:









#1, ready to eat:


----------



## brucered

Happy Thanksgiving all you Americans!

Pumpkin Cream Cheese Stuffed French Toast with Whipped Cream.


----------



## RealLifeMorty

Man I love this thread I just found it I plan to contribute I don't like to brag about it (often) but I can throw down in the kitchen.. ????


----------



## Viper010

Made me some really nice cinnamon and marijuana cookies today. Anyone interested in the recipe & over the age of 21 can send me a PM.


----------



## wn4Studios

Leftovers...Thanksgiving ham, mashed potatoes, mac & cheese, glasses of wine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg

Big slab of strawberry-rhubarb pie for breakfast. Felt kinda naughty... :nono:


----------



## treefork

Home made pizza .


----------



## brucered

Homemade pizza, again...Done on a new pizza steel and Shmoo Torte (wife made) for dessert.


----------



## CornDawg

That looks luscious Bruce. Had to look-up what a Shmoo was... Gotta be careful.

Did you know that in the forum right below this one they intentionally put bugs in their cookies? :screwy:


----------



## WindLvr

CornDawg said:


> That looks luscious Bruce. Had to look-up what a Shmoo was... Gotta be careful.
> 
> Did you know that in the forum right below this one they intentionally put bugs in their cookies? :screwy:


Have you ever used cricket flour to cook with? It is a solid protein source, and I wasn't able to tell it was any different than normal flour. I am quite the picky eater too.


----------



## CornDawg

I eat not vermin or bug

But I know how if I need to

You just swallow and chug

Not a taste I'd stampede to...

I feed my dogs squirrel

And I'll partake of some honey

But straight-up bugs I will hurl

Projectile vomit ain't funny


----------



## brucered

This is turning into a pizza thread.

6min, pizza steel, whatever ingredients er had on hand.

My best pie yet.










Look at those air pockets in the putter crust!


----------



## brucered

A nice three meat, three cheese sub on Ciabatta bread for lunch.

A lot cheaper, tastier, fresher and healthier than anything from the sub shops.


----------



## brucered

Smoked some Pork Butts and came up with a nice Sliced Pork sandwich with some slaw and beans.


----------



## WindLvr

What kind of smoker do you have? Also, what kind of wood did you use to smoke the pork butt? Last time I smoked one in my electric smoker I used hickory and apple, and it turned out really good.


----------



## brucered

WindLvr said:


> What kind of smoker do you have? Also, what kind of wood did you use to smoke the pork butt? Last time I smoked one in my electric smoker I used hickory and apple, and it turned out really good.


I have a Vision Kamado Ceramic that gets used most days, especially in the winter. It doesn't require much work, uses Lump & Wood chunks and can hold a steady temp for overnight smokes. It doubles as a BBQ for doing quick cooks too.

This summer I picked up a heavy duty horizontal stick burner that I am still learning. It requires a lot more attention and tending to. It was a custom one that a farmer's dad build and he wasn't using it, it weighs a ton.

For the pork I used Lump & Apple. Apple always goes well with Pork. But I've used others as well and always enjoyed them.

For the horizontal stick burner, I use all Oak, no lump. My wife won't allow us to eat squirrel, I have no desire to hunt anyways....but I bet I could fit 20 of those little buggers on this thing.


----------



## brucered

2 meat, 3 cheese lasagna thr other night



















2 meat, 2 cheese Nachos with Salsa, hot sauce, veggies and than topped with lettuce.


----------



## brucered

Homemade Pizza Friday.

We parcooked the crust for about 2min this time, then ripped and broiled.

Perfect!


----------



## brucered

A couple T-Bones, mushrooms for my wife and one of the kids and a giant fork for me.

No, the steaks are not on grates. I was trying a new method for cooking them and it worked wonderfully.


----------



## ryanpaul

brucered said:


> If you made an especially good meal today, tell us what it was and show it off with some pics.
> 
> We made homemade pizza recently, actually my first time making the dough. My wife usually makes that portion, so this was new to me.
> 
> Toppings were fresh Mozza, red peppers, onion, mushrooms, fresh pineapple, ham, Italian sausage and jalapeño peppers.
> 
> Making the dough:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting the ingredients ready:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the Ceramic grill, over lump charcoal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had it this hot before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was only my second time cooking them on the ceramic. I was quite happy with the results and learned something for next time. 600*+, 8 minutes, should be perfect.
> 
> Overall, we loved them. Crust was crispy, airy, a few char spots for character and to know they were done over charcoal, toppings and cheese were all melted and heated through. We added some fresh basil from our herb pot, feta and Parmesan near the end of the cook, in addition to the toppings above.
> 
> All custom, all DIY, no sharing needed, required or advised.
> 
> Meat & Cheeses for Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything for Jr #2 and wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything, plus jalapeños for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leftover piece for breakfast.


LOL!!!!!!!!!! LMFAO!!!!!!! I BET YOU WANT PICS, LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tag

Mmmmmmmm. Delicious


----------



## Tag

Turkey sandwhich and handful of chips Trying to lose 100lbs I had talked to truthornothing last year, and he got me thinking I could do this My nieces and nephews are another reason for getting rid of the weight. This post gave me some more ideas I can try. I also just purchased an air fryer I have lost over 50lbs so far.


----------



## brucered

Good for you @Tag. Staying healthy is important for yourself and loved ones.

One way NOT to do that....cook 4 dozen chicken wings on the BBQ. I'm fairly fit and stay active, just have a few lbs of winter weight to loose. It comes off quickly for me when I'm commuting to work on bike.


----------



## Tag

Thanks brucered


----------



## brucered

Cheesy Hamburger Dogs made with a beef roast, self ground and seasoned. Served with a side spinach and strawberry salad with a Mandarin and Almond dressing....over charcoal of course.

Freshly ground burgers are sooooooo much better than any preground meat.


----------



## Tag

Great idea!!! I see you have some excellent help, now I'm jealous,


----------



## brucered

After an afternoon of cleaning the house, shooting a few cans, repositioning my catchbox, hanging new drapes in it, making a frame, walking the dog and playing sports outside with the kids.....it was time to grill.

Grilled Greek Chicken Gyro with Tzatzkiki.

Everything homemade and delicious.



















I moved if to the side of the house, less visible to neighbours.


----------



## Yosemite Sam

Deep fried turkey.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

As much as I enjoy deep fried food, we don't own a deep frier. I have debated getting a turkey fryer though, for the couple times a year we have it.

Costco had giant bone in Tomahawk steaks in stock, never seen them in person before, so we bought a couple for us to split last night.

Best steak we have ever eaten and worth the few extra bucks.


----------



## brucered

Sunday afternoon, post roast is cooking over charcoal.


----------



## Tag

We purchased an air fryer about a month ago, and I wanted to try it out before I voiced my opinion. They are amazing for fried foods. The one we purchased is a 5.3 quart. Skinless chicken breast are fantastic, as well as steak. Frozen french fries turn out great!!!!


----------



## brucered

Triple Spatchcock Chicken over Lump and Oak, for the frezer.

We use them for fried rice, quasadilla, soup, sandwiches, BBQ chicken pizza etc.


----------



## brucered

No shooting today, rain all day. So I'm smoking a couple pork butts over lump & oak.

Getting the lump ready.


----------



## brucered

4hrs in, 4-6hrs to go.


----------



## Tag

Everything looks delicious We are making another pizza sometime this week!!


----------



## brucered

Tag said:


> Everything looks delicious We are making another pizza sometime this week!!


Thanks Tag.

My wife and family all declared, this was the best pork yet. I pulled one butt off for slicing early, but it was already past proper temp for that. As it turned out, it was a cross between slicing and pulling, but was full of juice, tender and had a beautiful smoke ring and bark.

No after pics, we ate an entire butt and then froze the second. It's so cheap, tasty and versatile, we like to always keep some ready to go in the freezer.


----------



## brucered

A couple Rib Grilling Steaks over lump and oak. Reverse sear.


----------



## kevmar

A good old serving of humble pie lol


----------



## Tag

My wife and I were discussing what some of the meals were when we were first married This is one my Mother made in the summer when the cabbage was ready in our gardenWe cooked it on the grill so as not to leave cabbage odor in the house it consisted of smoked sausage (whatever kind you like) small red potatoes cut up in chunks, and a head count of cabbage chopped. We cooked ours in butter, caraway seeds, salt and pepper. I wish I would have paid attention when my Mother was cooking meals. Those old recipes are gone. No one cooked as good as our Mothers


----------



## kevmar

I tried some muesli this morning,was like trying to chew down on gravel,

never again.


----------



## pariana

I had _japchae_, mixed dish of boiled bean threads. sometimes I eat that.


----------



## Tag

Ham and cheese, but instead of butter on the outside of the bread we use Mayonnaise. We also use Havarti cheese. Where is Mr. Oldmiser This post should be right up his alley.


----------



## Tag

First of all remember I'm not a cook but since Brucered started this post I will add a simple idea when I was at my Dr. office and the subject of eating oatmeal came up One of the ladies in the office stated she didn't care for oatmeal, but her Dr. suggested she try it for a few weeks to help lower cholesterol. A little boy told the lady he puts peanut butter in his, because he doesn't care for it either I tried it, and it does help.


----------



## brucered

The kids have started to make oatmeal in the morning, now that it's getting colder here. Every time I smell it, I want a bowl. Was thinking I'll have a bowl in the evening as a snake every now and then.

Today was using up some leftover ingreidinets and dough we had in the fridge.....pizza, again.


----------



## Yosemite Sam

Just had bacon and eggs, and hash browns. Wife had scrambled eggs, hash browns, and fried "Spam. ????". I even cooked.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag

Thanks Brucered for posting the pizza on a grill!!!!! Our oven broke down awhile back, so we took. an afternoon and made our own on the grill. The only part that was processed food was the tomato sauce. No more store bought for my wife and I


----------



## Tag

One of the more popular sandwiches in Indiana is a breaded tenderloin. All you need is a pork loin to start. Cut approximately a 2 inch thick piece off the pork loin. Then use a mallet to smash into about 1/4 to 1/2 inch thick filet. I usually put mine in a plastic sandwich bag, or cover it in. plastic wrap to keep mess down. Then I drudge the flatted pork loin in white flour, then dip into a beaten egg, then panko bread crumbs. I then fry the breaded loin in peanut oil, at 350 degrees to 375 degrees. I fry to a golden brown‍ I believe 165 degrees is the temperature for pork to be fully cooked. Remember I’m not a cook, so naturally I forgot to tell you to season your white flour


----------



## BushpotChef

How did I JUST find this thread? Bruce you are savage look at all that boss food!

Phew. Time to get cooking like an 80's era crack dealer.

Whoops, may have overplayed my hand a little.. Hope that earned me a chuckle.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Oh yeah, the whole point of this thread:

I had a hard boiled egg diced on ramen noodles with steamed veggies...

Like a great big wuss. I should have had steak and eggs. Great. Now I have to go kill a bear.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag

While we were enjoying a cup of coffee after our Christmas dinner, I couldn’t help but notice one of the guest put BUTTER in their cup of coffee when I asked how much,butter they used their reply was “to your liking!!!!!!! you can’t make this stuff up!


----------



## BushpotChef

Ahhh No!!! LOL you win this one Tag that's rough! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Slow cooked then shredded beef roast with bear fat braised potatoes, carrots & onions. Paired with a homemade cran-apple cider.

Could be worse. 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag

Sausage graving on biscuits with hash browns.


----------



## BushpotChef

I almost forgot about this thread lol! Ive wanted to revive/recreate it but I'm waiting for the warmer weather. Because that's when I do most of my hunting/outdoor cooking, my posts will be more relevant and regular.

Hey @Tag , whatcha grubbing on today lol? I myself am on a paleo diet of sorts but today I'm in the ketosis sort of mode so I kept it light. Devilled eggs and a cup of coffee.

3 hardboiled eggs
1/2 oz. Seasoning mix (A pinch each of salt, pepper, paprika)
Mustard

Get down. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Norseman

That looks heavenly!


----------



## BushpotChef

The Norseman said:


> That looks heavenly!


Thanks man, dirt simple but awesome. Hannibal Burress the comedian has a skit about 'getting in on that devilled egg money" lmao. He basically call them the biggest scam in the history of 'fancy' food lol. So true, it's just a hard boiled egg in a tight red dress LOL.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Lets see yesterday was Wednesday so we has beans and taters.


----------



## BushpotChef

Paleo breskfast:

2 eggs
4 strips of bacon
Steak

Happy days. 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Norseman

:shocked: All I get for breakfast is a bowl of cereal!


----------



## BushpotChef

The Norseman said:


> :shocked: All I get for breakfast is a bowl of cereal!


A growing lad needs more than cereal! Start shooting your breakfast the day before! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Norseman

Well... maybe it's more like 3 bowls of cereal


----------



## BushpotChef

Friday Night Paleo Platter:

-6 oz steak . Cooked medium-rare sliced thin & coated in 50/50 honey & 57 Sauce.
-Hickory smoked turkey sausage 
-Apple smoked bacon
-Fried Jalapeno chorizo 
-Asparagus with garlic & herbs

Honey garlic & mustard to dip.
Yellow Tail Australian Red to sip.

Life ain't so bad. 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Norseman

Looking at that... Looking at my plate of leftovers... I'll be on the next flight to Canada if anybody wants me.


----------



## BushpotChef

The Norseman said:


> Looking at that... Looking at my plate of leftovers... I'll be on the next flight to Canada if anybody wants me.


LOL we'd be happy to have you! I've always said Alaska was only part of the U.S. on paper anyway! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag

I received a package from one of the most amazing gentleman I’ve ever met. I met GrayWolf at the MWST a few years back, and we still keep in touch. He sent my wife and I some dry rub he made to use on pork in our smoker. We had to try it on some shrimp we cooked. I’m telling you this is some over the top good stuff. If I don’t forget, I will post a picture of our pork this weekend.


----------



## Tag

do to the rain, we cooked these chicken breast in our air oven. This dry rub is non like any other I have ever experienced, before. It enhances the flavor of the meat, but doesn't over power it.






A huge thank you to GrayWolf.


----------



## BushpotChef

Those look perfect my friend what make is your oven? When you say air oven do you refer to a convection type? Very nice even browning on that as well with the rub. 

Dangit Im hungry again! LOL


Tag said:


> 4592E795-F022-497A-9BA6-342A96624E0E.jpeg do to the rain, we cooked these chicken breast in our air oven. This dry rub is non like any other I have ever experienced, before. It enhances the flavor of the meat, but doesn't over power it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4592E795-F022-497A-9BA6-342A96624E0E.jpeg A huge thank you to GrayWolf.


Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag

Yes it is a 5 qt air oven. I was going to send you a PM, but it wouldn’t alow me. I want to thank you for posting your cooking ideas. You have given me the confidence I needed to try different cooking ideas. I’m a very stubborn, set in my ways, very bad patient when I go to the Dr. I have to lose let’s say a few pounds or else Dr. said I should know better. Right now we are trying dry rubs without a loot of salt. You know when your young, we can’t afford the good stuff, now that I can afford it, I can’t have it


----------



## BushpotChef

Tag said:


> Yes it is a 5 qt air oven. I was going to send you a PM, but it wouldn't alow me. I want to thank you for posting your cooking ideas. You have given me the confidence I needed to try different cooking ideas. I'm a very stubborn, set in my ways, very bad patient when I go to the Dr. I have to lose let's say a few pounds or else Dr. said I should know better. Right now we are trying dry rubs without a loot of salt. You know when your young, we can't afford the good stuff, now that I can afford it, I can't have it


You are welcome sir and thanks for clearing that up. Sorry about the pm situation something is wrong, Ive teice emptied my inbox and the messages just reappear so I dont know whata up Ill be contacting an admin. As for your cooking just remember moderation is key and always be open to trying new methods. One I reccomend is eating paleo style. Google search paleo diets and have a look at some YouTube videos on the subject its changed my life. Have fun in the kitchen my friend, thats what helps you get creative! 

All the best and God bless!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag

My Dr told me if I don’t start losing weight, I will be on pills for high blood sugar I’ve been reading about the Keto way of eating. Any recipes that anyone would happen to know of.


----------



## BushpotChef

Tag said:


> My Dr told me if I don't start losing weight, I will be on pills for high blood sugar I've been reading about the Keto way of eating. Any recipes that anyone would happen to know of.


Check this out my friend, lifes getting a little easier lol!

http://www.businessinsider.com/keto-diet-may-reverse-diabetes-health-startup-claims-2018-5

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

And always keep moving and shooting. 












































Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag

Man you are awesome ???? thank you so much ❤


----------



## BushpotChef

Tag said:


> Man you are awesome  thank you so much ️


No worries my friend! Stick with it and keep moving youre already on the right track with your frame of mind! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag

Thank you


----------



## BushpotChef

6 o.z. centre cut Steak - medium.
Fried Potatoes in Wild Herbs
Honey & Peppercorn mayo
Pabst Blue Ribbon (SSF Standard Issue  )

Cooked this for myself in roughly 20 minutes. Eating well doesnt have to take all night, simple ingredients go a long way.

Lets Eat! 

BPC.


----------



## Tag

Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Tag

Now that’s home cooking at its best


----------



## BushpotChef

Honey Garlic Veggie Stir fry 
Homemade Blueberry Pie ♡

Those are some beans growing by my pie there in the window. I gotta get them out and in the garden soon lol. 
















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag

Chicken wings with GrayWolfs dry rub


----------



## BushpotChef

Tag said:


> Chicken wings with GrayWolfs dry rub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F3B0A19B-CE6C-42D4-8B59-7B15C2360A53.jpeg


Ughh man Im craving wings so bad! Those look delicious! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckskin Dave

Bannock and bacon for breakfast. I should have taken a pic.


----------



## Buckskin Dave

Fresh fish and some asparagus from my garden. And perhaps a beer. :king:

















I still gotta cook em but that will be after the beers.


----------



## Tag

Delicious


----------



## BushpotChef

Buckskin Dave said:


> Fresh fish and some asparagus from my garden. And perhaps a beer. :king:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20180522_184320.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20180523_170706.jpg
> 
> I still gotta cook em but that will be after the beers.


Looks fresh & filling, my two favorite things! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag

I remeber years ago my niece wanted scrambled eggs for breakfast. All of a sudden she starts crying, when my wife ask her why she was crying my niece told her the microwave was broke my wife proceeded to show her how to cook eggs on the stove Now that’s roughing it❤


----------



## Jolly Roger

Tag said:


> My Dr told me if I don't start losing weight, I will be on pills for high blood sugar I've been reading about the Keto way of eating. Any recipes that anyone would happen to know of.


If it tastes good spit it out.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## wll

Homemade carrot, celery, chard, cucumber, tomato, apple and ginger juice. Made enough for two 20oz glasses.

Then had a chicken salad with lots of dark green vegetables for a late lunch. For now I'm not eating anything after 4pm.

Since my getting the flu, I have gone big time (again) into juicing. I'm also have not touched any foods heavy in carbs like, breads, pastas, or any deserts, no soft drinks at all.

Have lost 30 lbs and have 15 more to go ..... hope to be around 185 Aug 1st. This is all health related for me, loosing the weight brings my blood pressure down, it is still to high, and greatly helps my mobility as I have a very bad back.

wll


----------



## Tag

Congratulations WII❤ I have to make some changes s my eating habits as well. I’ve went back to eating the way I was raised as a kid. We always had a large garden, and Mother❤ Canned lots of vegetables for the winter. POP was a rare treat, along with candy. Desert was almost exclusively in the fall when the fruit was ripening on local farmers trees. We had homemade gravy, with little or very little sodium. Keep me posted Will on your progress


----------



## Tag

I was just wondering if anyone else ever asked their Grandmother, Mother, or other realatives for a that one recipe they made that was their specialty? I asked my Mother to teach me how to make noodles, and her amazing Butterscotch pie❤ I asked my favorite Mother in law to teach me how she made her dinner roles❤ I can never duplicate these recipes, but I get close, besides it brings back warm memories of our family dinners❤


----------



## BushpotChef

wll said:


> Homemade carrot, celery, chard, cucumber, tomato, apple and ginger juice. Made enough for two 20oz glasses.
> 
> Then had a chicken salad with lots of dark green vegetables for a late lunch. For now I'm not eating anything after 4pm.
> 
> Since my getting the flu, I have gone big time (again) into juicing. I'm also have not touched any foods heavy in carbs like, breads, pastas, or any deserts, no soft drinks at all.
> 
> Have lost 30 lbs and have 15 more to go ..... hope to be around 185 Aug 1st. This is all health related for me, loosing the weight brings my blood pressure down, it is still to high, and greatly helps my mobility as I have a very bad back.
> 
> wll


All sounds delicious and healthy, congrars for making good choices and sticking with them. So much good food out there thats healthy too, we just have to get a little crafty! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckskin Dave

Bannock for breakfast.

























There's lots of ways to make bannock. I do it the Cree way that I was taught. About a cup and a half of unbleached flour, half Teaspoon of salt, about a tablespoon of baking powder, two table spoons of melted butter, 3/4 cup of water, mix it into a ball, pat it into a pan or wrap on a clean stick, bake for about 7 minutes on each side.

Its good with some butter and some maple syrup but you can put any thing you like on it. Filling and quick breakfast.


----------



## Tag

Looks awesome


----------



## BushpotChef

Deviled eggs and blood sausage. Delishhh.










Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckskin Dave

Man, that looks perfect Chef.







All you need is a cup of hot strong coffee and your there.


----------



## Ordo




----------



## Ordo

Caramelized chicken wings










Tenderloin in bordelaise sauce and roasted potatos










Bread pudding with raisings


----------



## Ordo

Pasta "arruscata" (toasted once done)










Stuffed pork flank










Tarte Tatin with figs


----------



## Tag

Sounds good


----------



## BushpotChef

Ordo said:


> Pasta "arruscata" (toasted once done)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuffed pork flank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tarte Tatin with figs


My goodness look at all that heavenly glory! Thanks for sharing!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Buckskin Dave said:


> Man, that looks perfect Chef.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you need is a cup of hot strong coffee and your there.


Fumny you say that, I had a little spanish coffee with it and it was veryyyy good. Thanks for having a look! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag

My like button is on the brink what I need is a permanent like button I almost never dislike something, but if I do it’s usually not enough to get upset about I like the like button to show support and appreciation for a members post My great niece Who is 4 would say Im being fussy❤


----------



## Flatband

Man, looking at some of these dishes these people created-WOW! They should be on that MasterChef show! I'm getting hungry checkin them out!


----------



## BushpotChef

Flatband said:


> Man, looking at some of these dishes these people created-WOW! They should be on that MasterChef show! I'm getting hungry checkin them out!


Thanks! Hopefully I'll make it out to ECST next year and I'll bring my bushpot set - cook some appetizers for everyone! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag

. Since my Dr. told me to cut the carbs, We started experimenting with cauliflower pizza crust???????? by no means will it ever replace pizza dough, but whith enough seasonings and toppings, it can be a good alternative.


----------



## Ordo

*Beef Wellington*


----------



## Tag

Ordo That looks delicious I should have waited until later in the day to check this post out somehow my oatmeal isn’t as satisfying after seeing your post


----------



## Ordo

Tag: in the last years i've seen a lot of cauliflower pizzas. Cauliflower floretes are first boiled a couple of minutes, then proccessed, then well dried using a cloth, mix with cheeses, put some toppings and bake. They look nice and tasty. Have to give it a try.

*Gnudi di ricotta*


----------



## SlingNerd

Had a PB+J with sliced Bananas this morning.. not to brag.


----------



## Tag

Lol sling nerd My go to for a snack. I also put Peanut butter and jelly on pancakes


----------



## BushpotChef

SlingNerd said:


> Had a PB+J with sliced Bananas this morning.. not to brag.


This post inspired me to buy a bunch of bananas and show my son the joys of a fine pb+j with bananas. Thanks SN lol 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------

